# What happened to Spring Valley Marsh?



## missingND

I stopped by the marsh the other day and it looked more like early spring than fall. At least 3/4's of it is void of cattails. Water level is way down from last year. Did the dam wash out this past spring and drain it again? Anyway hunting it will be tough with little cover on the water. I didn't see many birds either.


----------

